
How to acquire 100000 users for an app like BeTickled? - jewelstudio
Hey all the smart folks with smart ideas willing to help a fellow founder, I need your inputs.<p>BeTickled is an app we built for local friendships. Details on website https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.betickled.com.<p>We launched on App Store 2 months back and have few thousand users. Android is coming next week and will do a full launch in August.<p>How best to scale it to 100,000 users in 4 months?<p>Any ideas?
======
smt88
Social networks are the hardest user bases to build. Just ask Google.

If anyone knew a good, universal, repeatable strategy for this, they'd be a
billionaire. It's kind of like asking, "How do you write a hit song?"

Unfortunately the winning formula changes with time, location, and the purpose
of the app.

One thing I'll say about your name (not sure if you're in the US or not): it's
hard to say out loud with a straight face, and it could come across as creepy
to invite someone to it. "Tickle" is just not a word I'd use outside a kids
app.

Good luck.

